#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Sinal ótimo e CCQ pessimo em 2 Ghz - Rockets M2 x Nanostations e Airgrids M2

## FernandoBenaiter

Pessoal, boa tarde.

O problema é o seguinte: Clientes com sinal ótimo, porme com CCQ péssimo, em apenas 1 setor da repetidora. Temos outros 3 em 2 Ghz e mais 3 em 5 Ghz que funcionam perfeitamente no mesmo local. Já trocamos canais, rádios, antenas, pigtails, fontes, switches e cabos, sem mudanças. Mesmo deixando apenas 1 cliente conectado, com sinal ótimo, CCQ fica ruim, tempos sobem e ocorrem perdas de pacotes. Como não estamos conseguindo achar o buraco da bala, estamos considerando qualquer possibilidade: Na direção do setor existe uma antena de transmissão de rádio AM (a muitos anos no local). Um equipamento destes pode gerar interferência? Ou um equipamento de cliente com problemas poderia?
Detalhe: Já trocamos alguns clientes para 5 Ghz, resolvendo o problema, porém precisamos saber exatamente qual é o problema antes de fazer isto em outros, pois senão daqui a pouco ocorre a mesma coisa de novo e não sabemos o que é.

Desde já, obrigado pelas dicas.

Fernando
Intelitel

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, boa tarde.
> 
> O problema é o seguinte: Clientes com sinal ótimo, porme com CCQ péssimo, em apenas 1 setor da repetidora. Temos outros 3 em 2 Ghz e mais 3 em 5 Ghz que funcionam perfeitamente no mesmo local. Já trocamos canais, rádios, antenas, pigtails, fontes, switches e cabos, sem mudanças. Mesmo deixando apenas 1 cliente conectado, com sinal ótimo, CCQ fica ruim, tempos sobem e ocorrem perdas de pacotes. Como não estamos conseguindo achar o buraco da bala, estamos considerando qualquer possibilidade: Na direção do setor existe uma antena de transmissão de rádio AM (a muitos anos no local). Um equipamento destes pode gerar interferência? Ou um equipamento de cliente com problemas poderia?
> Detalhe: Já trocamos alguns clientes para 5 Ghz, resolvendo o problema, porém precisamos saber exatamente qual é o problema antes de fazer isto em outros, pois senão daqui a pouco ocorre a mesma coisa de novo e não sabemos o que é.
> 
> Desde já, obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> Fernando
> Intelitel


Algumas prints dos rádios ajudariam a interpretar melhor. Principalmente as abas de sinal, estações e configurações.

----------


## spammer

Provavelmente interferência de roteador na direção do setor com problemas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Com certeza é alguma interferência, no quadrante a que moro por exemplo que na realidade fecha o perímetro com 3 ruas sendo formato triangular. Neste ponto raramente chega sinal de FM de cidades vizinhas mas atravessando a rua o sinal já chega, internet via rádio não chega melhor que - 70dBm mesmo a 100 metros visada direta; mas chega na torre a -50dBm e tanto faz em 2,4 ou 5,8; Radio em ondas curtas coitado nada, nada. Conforme a época do ano em certos momentos impossível até assistir TV local, assinatura por satélite, tv aberta por satélite e algumas fontes caveadas, lampadas com reatores eletrônicos, lâmpadas de LED também interferem; mas ligo um liquidificador está dentro do limite.
Nesta cidade tem apenas uma FM comunitária, neste quadrante tem apenas pequenos comércios e residências, seria algum mineral isolado no subsolo? pode ser por que existe vestígios que era oceano no passado ou um grande lago de água salgada. Telefone sem fio em 40 MHz, raramente ultrapassa os 10 metros dentro de casa, e em 2,4 ou mais atinge 20 até 30 metros o mesmo para wi-fi.

Normalmente quando(seu caso) isso acontece, o transmissor de AM deve estar intermodulando ou com espúrios, e o melhor teste é verificar num receptor com AM e OC ( motoradio, motobras, philco, philips, sanyo etc)se captar sinal em mais pontos no dial, caso aconteça comunique o responsável da emissora e eles tem o prazo de 3 dias úteis para resolver o problema mas costumamos dar até 30 dias corridos por que são pouquíssimos os profissionais habilitados. Ou espere que sejam desligados, por que o ministério das comunicações não está renovando as licenças, todas precisam migrar para FM.

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

Opa. Vou postar. Obrigado.

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

Um roteador de cliente?

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

Certo. Vamos fazer este teste do rádio. Obrigado pela dica.

----------


## ConsultorTik

Bom dia, qual sua definição de sinal ótimo? Há algum tipo de obstrução? Lembrando que excesso de potencia e sinal também degradam o sinal.

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

Bom dia.

Já efetuamos testes, ajustando potência dos rádios, com sinal de -40 a -70, sem mudanças: O CCQ fica sempre baixo. Em alguns clientes o TX fica sempre no mínimo.

----------


## emilidani

Esta com os canais interferidos por esse motivo o sinal é bom porem o CCQ ruim.

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

O caso é que já tentamos em todos os canais e não muda, sendo que nos outros setores, na mesma repetidora, próximos, não ocorre problema nenhum. Aí que está o mistério da coisa.

----------


## emilidani

> O caso é que já tentamos em todos os canais e não muda, sendo que nos outros setores, na mesma repetidora, próximos, não ocorre problema nenhum. Aí que está o mistério da coisa.


Faz todo sentido. Os outros setores estão em outra direção por isso não são vulneráveis as interferências que provavelmente estão vindo de um único local.

Nã realidade voce teria que escanear esse setor para ver os canais estão atuando e os niveis recebidos

----------


## 1929

> Faz todo sentido. Os outros setores estão em outra direção por isso não são vulneráveis as interferências que provavelmente estão vindo de um único local.
> 
> Nã realidade voce teria que escanear esse setor para ver os canais estão atuando e os niveis recebidos


outro teste que ele pode fazer para confirmar a interferência é virar este setor que apresenta o problema para outro lado onde não está ocorrendo.. Se não continuar com certeza está sofrendo interferência. Se continuar o problema daí é na infraestrutura do setor.

----------


## FernandoBenaiter

Boa idéia. Obrigado pela dica. De repente vou inverter 2 setores, mudando as configurações.

----------


## 1929

> Boa idéia. Obrigado pela dica. De repente vou inverter 2 setores, mudando as configurações.


Acho que inverter só nas configurações não vai chegar a uma conclusão... eu deixaria os setores que estão certos como estão e viraria este setor que está com problemas para outro lado. Daí você poderia chegar a uma conclusão.

Outra situação que pode ser testada, mas vai depender de deixar clientes sem sinal. Seria desligar os setores que estão bons por alguns momentos enquanto alguém fica monitorando o setor ruim. Se melhorar você está recebendo interferência dos seus próprios rádios que estão na torre.

----------

